# Koala Vs. Guard.



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2003)

I've just started learning some techniques from the koala position (where you're sitting on the ground with your arms around your standing opponent's leg). Is this preferable to being on your back in the guard position? I understand that some people like it one way, some like it another, but am curious how comfortable people here feel about fighting from the koala position.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 31, 2003)

Do you have example pictures of these positions?


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've just started learning some techniques from the koala position (where you're sitting on the ground with your arms around your standing opponent's leg). Is this preferable to being on your back in the guard position? I understand that some people like it one way, some like it another, but am curious how comfortable people here feel about fighting from the koala position. *



The guard can be advantageous considering your on your back but the Koala (which I haven't been exposed to) does seem a little easy to get struck in the head. 

Your opponent is standing up and striking down and your leverage upwards is probably non-existant.

In BJJ there are moves that work for primarily for grappling vs. grappling but in reality would need serious modification for the street. 

Are you speaking of a scenario of BJJ vs. grappling or the street?

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2003)

Both, I suppose, but for starters let's assume it's sport.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Both, I suppose, but for starters let's assume it's sport. *



I think comparing the two is almost like comparing apples and oranges if were on the same page but the number offenses that can be created while having someone in your guard and the sense of security from the guard is a plus. Along with the flowing transitions from technique to technique, I know I would be comfortable in the guard.

With someone wrapped around my leg, I might try for a lapel choke or a guillotine choke to pressure him to try something else or maybe try to put 1 hand behind his neck and my other forearm in his face. This would take some foot adjustments with my free foot and a bit of wrestling Im sure. I would also feel for how tight he has my leg. Assuming I have no rotation on that leg I would be limited also whether or not he has gripped my leg below the knee only matters also. If I can bend my knee I may be able to force him to his back and he may be lucky to fall back into a half guard. If my leg that is tied up has any rotation like positioning my foot outward a bit might lead to something beneficial like working my way to his back. 

You have my interest. Maybe you can give a little more detail about the mechanics and what offense someone would try from there and we can get creative.

Although I do not know the Koala, I have a feeling that I would learn to be at least nearly just as comfortable in the Koala because thats the way BJJ is. All techniques flow together in someway and like JKD, offense is defense and defense is offense.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2003)

Well, it's apples and oranges in one sense, but my question is, which is preferable to play from? From the koala you can go back to the guard and from the guard you can work to the koala if he stands up--if you're in a position wher you can go back and forth between them, which would you choose to play from and why?

If you can't choose which one to go to at the time, the question's moot!


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Well, it's apples and oranges in one sense, but my question is, which is preferable to play from? From the koala you can go back to the guard and from the guard you can work to the koala if he stands up--if you're in a position wher you can go back and forth between them, which would you choose to play from and why?
> 
> If you can't choose which one to go to at the time, the question's moot! *



I think you touched it yourself with the ability to go back and forth. But can you give me an idea of some possible attacks that I can use if I was using the Koala?

:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Well, it's apples and oranges in one sense, but my question is, which is preferable to play from? From the koala you can go back to the guard and from the guard you can work to the koala if he stands up--if you're in a position wher you can go back and forth between them, which would you choose to play from and why?
> 
> If you can't choose which one to go to at the time, the question's moot! *



I haven't been able to find a site with anything on the Koala guard.


----------



## Bod (Aug 12, 2003)

What possibilities are open to someone who is being 'koala-ed'?

Opening your legs up for stability, to avoid a trip, would put you in a rather poor position with regards to defence of the groin.

Closing your legs would have you set up for a fall.

I can't see how the koala would be a stable position  at all. (I mean for a pair of people, not for the person holding the koala).

What sort of moves have you been practising from the koala?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bod _
> *What sort of moves have you been practising from the koala? *



Mostly sweeps from the bottom position.

But I understand thats ome fighters will hang out there like some do in the guard.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bod _
> *What possibilities are open to someone who is being 'koala-ed'?
> 
> Opening your legs up for stability, to avoid a trip, would put you in a rather poor position with regards to defence of the groin.
> ...



I was also thinking that the Koala guard was something that maybe someone made up for sport only. 

:asian:


----------



## Bod (Aug 12, 2003)

I wasn't thinking that the koala position was simply a sporting position, because sweeping from that position makes a lot of sense, practising it can't be a bad thing.

Defending, by holding on, doesn't seem viable except in a sporting context, but that doesn't make it any less interesting as a subject area for study.

How have you been sweeping, do you insert a leg between their legs and pull their non gripped leg back? It sounds difficult, but I've seen how flexible even average BJJ guys tend to be. Or do you grip both their legs and manipulate their upper body to sweep?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

The latter--grip an arm and pull, for example. Sorry, it's hard to explain in this medium!


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The latter--grip an arm and pull, for example. Sorry, it's hard to explain in this medium! *



A technical description is almost needed but at the same time its really hard to get the "idea" accross. 

 :asian:


----------



## ace (Sep 12, 2003)

Is this Not the Position Were the Guy is Standing
up & U are rapped around his Waist With Your Legs??


If so i belive Stephan Quadrose Gave this Name
Through the Pride Fighting sercuit.

Exapels Woud Be Bustamante Vs Jakson
Renzo Vs Shung Oyama,Nino Vs Sak.

I know i've heard this during these fight & it sounds Like
They are kind of Joking about it.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Is this Not the Position Were the Guy is Standing
> up & U are rapped around his Waist With Your Legs?? *



Yes, that's it!


----------



## ace (Sep 12, 2003)

There is alway's an element of Danger in this Position.
But it Can be usefull in tiering down a Strong Apponet.

My self i have cought a few guy's with Arm Locks & Triangels
From the position.

How Ever i have also goton Power Bombed.
Like any position it has it's good points & Bad points.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

I think I'd rather be on my back in the guard--but that's probably because of how few techniques I know from the koala.


----------



## ace (Sep 12, 2003)

Agreed of the Two positions I woud rather work for Submisson
From The Guard but ill take it Were ever it comes.

No Limits


----------

